# [OT] Che stavate facendo durante il BlackOut ?

## hellraiser

come da topic....CHE STAVATE FACENDO DURANTE IL BLACKOUT ??

io mi trovano in giro per PE con la makkina assieme ai miei amici, con un attimo tutta la citta spenta....sembrava esser tornati all'era della pietra...

a dir il vero mi ha ricordato un film, abbastanza vecchiotto...FUGA DA LOS ANGELES...

 :Twisted Evil: 

ah pensare che anke il cimitero era diventato buio....

----------

## bld

Io stavo d'avanti al computer su IRC ( undernet ), e stavo guardando i risultati di nessus

sul host di un amico ( quel security scanner e' assurdo =/ cioe' leggendo i suoi appunti si impara un sacco da un punto, si capisce che *HAI MOLTO DA IMPARARE PICCOLO NEWBE!* dal'altro).

Tra l'altro il discorso su IRC con il mio amico era sul "come e' assurdo l'open source, che offre programmi cone apache samba un OS per dio! .. gratis" 

e .. piu che altro io stavo andando il delirio perche uso XFS come FS e' non volevo

pensare a che tipo ti problemi a data persa che probabilmente avrei... dovuto ricostruire

etc. Ma non sembra aver successo niente  :Smile: 

Al meno per il momento  :Razz: 

ciao

----------

## codadilupo

Io.... dormivo ! Arriva mia madre, che mi fa: Ma perché il tuo pc é acceso, se é andata via la corrente dappertutto ?

Stava guardando il portatile  :Wink:  !

Coda

a proposito: avete notato che tutto attaccato si scrive separatamente, mentre separatamente si scrive tutt'attaccato ?

----------

## IgaRyu

Pochi problemi a verona.... alzato alle 7.30 alle 7.45 e tornata la corrente  :Smile: =

Joe

----------

## Samos87

Sono andato a dormire alle 3, mi sono svegliato alle 5 (Alcool bastardo  :Evil or Very Mad:  ) sono stato 5 minuti a cercare di accendere la luce con l'interruttore  :Laughing:  , sono andato ad accendere il contatore ed era acceso, così me ne sono tornato a letto   :Confused: 

 :Shocked: 

----------

## comio

Io dormivo, poi alle 5 circa il portinaio del mio collegio (collegio einaudi di torino sez lione), mi chiama in camera... mi sveglia per dirmi che manca la luce e la rete del collegio è giù ...  :Mad:  inutile dire che l'ho mandato a quel paese! Però dai log avevo gente che fino alle 3.24 tentava di andare su siti a luci rosse...  :Shocked: 

Alle 10 e qualcosa ho rimesso su il tutto... e al mix tutti il nostro traffico moriva...

Il bello era che pensavo ad un guasto tipo "differenziale staccato" e roba simile, non pensavo che pure a siracusa mancava la luce!

Ciao!

----------

## JacoMozzi

Ci crederete che anche qui in Svizzera é saltato tutto   :Shocked: 

Esattamente dalle 3.28 alle 3.46

Avevo i 2 pc accesi e stavo guardando un divx e Booom é saltato tutto    :Twisted Evil: 

Però é stato bello vedere il buio totale di fuori   :Cool: 

Ciao

Jaco

----------

## koma

Ero a letto con la mia ragazza ..... è stato "diverso"

----------

## codadilupo

 *koma wrote:*   

> Ero a letto con la mia ragazza ..... è stato "diverso"

 

Ehhh, la gioventù! Io a quell'ora dormo, anche dovesse esserci Nicole Kidman, nel letto  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## bibi[M]

Io ero al pc... ho aspettato un po'... ho pensato "enel di m***a, ora anche di notte i lavori! 'Ndiamo a dormire va'!..."

E quando mi sono svegliato era già tornata la luce^-^;

Comunque qui sul forum neanche uno straniero ci è venuto a chiedere come stiaaamooo, booohooohooo... Potevamo rimanere offesi! [cit.]

----------

## GhePeU

tornato a casa un po' alticcio alle due e un quarto circa, alle 2:48 ho spento il pc perchè mi dava fastidio il rumore... poi mi son messo a leggere un po' e alle 3 e un quarto circa ho spento la luce e mi son messo a dormire... del blackout ho saputo stamattina, fonti attendibili (i miei) mi dicono che la corrente è tornata alle 5 e 30

----------

## shev

A me è andata bene perchè fino a un quarto d'ora prima stavo sistemando alcune cosette d'un progetto per l'università (ovviamente al pc  :Very Happy:  ), poi preso da mancanza d'ispirazione ho spento tutto (tranne il serverino...) e me ne sono andato a letto. Per fortuna non ero ispirato, perdere anche solo due righe mi sarebbe scocciato non poco  :Twisted Evil: 

Però concordo con chi diceva che vedere tutto buio è stato bello: alle 4 circa sono uscito di casa, assonnato e in boxer (  :Very Happy:  ), per controllare i contatori della luce credendo fossero i soliti problemi. C'è voluta mezz'ora prima che mi rendessi conto che effettivamente c'era troppo buio lì fuori  :Razz: 

(ovviamente mezz'ora steso sul mio lettino, non sono stato fuori per mezz'ora!)  :Laughing: 

Però alle 6 m'hanno detto che già era tornata la corrente. Tutto sommato l'unico problema è stato il serverino down per tre ore, tutto qui.

----------

## hellraiser

io stavo in giro fino alle 5.45 e ankora tornava la luce...

robba che per mettermi dentro a letto ho dovuto usare l accendino...a rischio di incendiare tutta la casa...

gh...

raga' ma ci pensate una settimana senza energia elettrica ??????

sarebbe uno strazio....non poter sentire la musica, non vedere la tv, niente gentoo....niente di niente....si puo solo trombare   :Twisted Evil: 

pero il buio totale nella notte...è una delle cose + stupende delle cose stupende 

addio$

----------

## stefanonafets

Mi ero appena sdraiato nel letto e avevo spento la luce di camera mia (nn quella del corridoio, altrimenti nn mi sarei accorto di niente).

Verso le 3.00 (nn  mi ricordo esattamente) sento partire 3 o 4 antifurti di varie case...

Apro gli occhi (nn dormivo, cercavo di dormire) e vedo tutto spento...

Strano, fino ad un secondo prima mia madre era giù a stirare e mo in un millisecondo ha spento tutto ed è a letto??

No, per niente, infatti la sento cercatre le chiavi di casa... A quel punto le grido: Ma!!!! Ma che CA**O è succeeessoooooo????

E lei mi grida: Boooooo???

A quel punto mi sono messo a dormire pensano: Sti comunisti...

Bè, ho scoperto adesso che la cosa nn era estesa soltanto al comune di Pieve Emanuele...

Ma che cosa è stato si sa???

----------

## codadilupo

 *stefanonafets wrote:*   

> A quel punto mi sono messo a dormire pensano: Sti comunisti...

 

 :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   ?

 *Quote:*   

> Bè, ho scoperto adesso che la cosa nn era estesa soltanto al comune di Pieve Emanuele...
> 
> Ma che cosa è stato si sa???

 

é cascato qualcosa da qualche parte in francia ed é saltato tutto a catena  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## stefanonafets

 *Quote:*   

> Sti comunisti...

 

Pensando ke fosse qualche cazzata che aveva fatto qualcuno del comune (come vi assicuro che è gia successo + volte), la prima frase che mi è venuta in mente è stata quella...

----------

## Benve

ho poggiato la testa sul cuscino che saranno state le tre emezza. Tutto funzionava. Alle 10:30 mia sorella mi sveglia per andare a spostare la macchina e aprire il cancello a mano, dato che non c'era corrente.

Stasera devo prendere il treno per Bologna, spero ci siano i treni

----------

## Panda

scrivo queste righe grazie a quel po' di carica rimasta alla batteria del portatile...

sono le 16:52 e nel catanese ancora manca l'elettricita'... pero' ho letto su ansa che a trapani e agrigento e' stata gia ripristinata

brutta storia ragazzi... pero' con questa scusa mi sono preso la macchina ed ho invitato una mia amica a fare una passeggiata in campagna...   :Very Happy: 

----------

## DuDe

Io sono di Roma, e per chi non lo sapesse, Il comune ha organizzato a roma la Notte in Bianco, ossia, Musei, negozi, spettacoli negozi, tutto aperto, io da buon Romano, conoscendo noi romani, ho evitato accuratamente il centro, ( ero anche io con la moa ragazza) e alle 2 circa dormivo, mi sveglio, leggo 2 messaggi sul cell che parlavano di un blackout totale, esco di casa, e che ti vedo? tutto spento, semafori, bar, pompe di benzina, etc, etc, e come per magilla mi e' sembrato di tornare indietro di 70 anni.

Accendo la radio e le notizie di roma, erano apocalittiche, tram fermi, metro inagibili, etc, etc, riesco a parlare con qualche amico che c'era stato e mi ha raccontato che la sfiga e' stata tale che il blackout e' iniziato proprio quando la maggior parte della gente stava cercando di tornare a casa usando i mezzi pubblici, che ovviamente sono andati in tilt lui, e' tornato a casa alle 8 di stamani dalle 11 di ieri sera! insomma un vero chaos.

Questo episodio ci dovrebbe far riflettere su quanto la nostra societa' sia legata all'elettricita', e su come deve essere prioritario assicurare per quanto sia possibile, che danni di questo genere non accadano piu'! 

Pero' non era male stare senza corrente, quello che mi scoccia, e' che domani mi tocca stare in ufficio alle 7:30 per vedere di far ripartire quei 5 6 server che sicuramente non sono ripartiti!

----------

## flocchini

Io ero appena tornato a casa e me ne stavo andando a letto quando si e' zottato tutto... Compreso un pc che stava bootstrappando gentoo e lasciato colpevolmente staccato dal gruppo di continuita'   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## bsolar

Uhm... io volevo solo caricare in fretta il portatile...  :Embarassed: 

----------

## paolo

Io ero a nanna per le 23e30.

Verso le 4 sono stato svegliato da antifurti vari. Alle 6e30 mi sono alzato per andare in stazione a prendere il treno. Durante il tragitto ho notato che TUTTI erano senza corrente. La stazione ferroviaria era morta e io non sono potuto andare ad Imola a vedermi la SBK  :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad: 

La corrente è tornata 20 min fa.

Paolo

----------

## pinguinoferoce

DORMIVO ....................  :Laughing: 

cmq oggi sul tg 2 ho visto una cosa scoinvolgente:

tutti i direttori delle sedi rai delle regioni , continuavano a parlare x minuti anke se la conduttrice li bloccava ............  :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question: 

troppo

----------

## shev

 *bsolar wrote:*   

> Uhm... io volevo solo caricare in fretta il portatile... 

 

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Cmq più che riflettere sulla nostra dipendenza dall'elettricità io rifletterei su certe pessime scelte progettuali e pratiche indispensabili non sempre attuate (cose che ci insegnano a ripetizione a ingegneria...). Certe cose non dovrebbero accadere se si attuano le giuste misure... IMHO... (alla sfiga più totale che mette in ginocchio ogni soluzione credo poco...)

----------

## codadilupo

 *stefanonafets wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Sti comunisti... 
> 
> Pensando ke fosse qualche cazzata che aveva fatto qualcuno del comune (come vi assicuro che è gia successo + volte), la prima frase che mi è venuta in mente è stata quella...

 

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

credevo che ti fossero sfuggiti i risultati elettorali di due anni fa  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## JQKA

IO mi ero appena svegliato e stavo

leggendo.

La lampada sul comodino ha iniziato ad "ondeggiare",

alle prime "onde" si spegne il server,beh,gia che son sveglio

lo riavvio.Completato il boot.....black out.

Alle 07:45 c'e' di nuovo.

Facile prevedere che tra un po' avremo pure noi le pulite centrali

nucleari.....

Ciao.

----------

## bubble27

 :Evil or Very Mad:   Nn voglio dire niente ma come al solito i poveri Molisani sono sempre gli ultimi in tutto, quindi anche in questo caso siamo stati gli ultimi a riavere l'energia..... 2.40 circa.... dalle 3.....  :Evil or Very Mad:   fate un pò il conto .... lavarsi con l'acqua fredda (nn siamo + ad agosto) , per la depressione mi stavo x leggere OGGI .... cmq è passato... alla prox 

ciao Gentooaglia

----------

## bsolar

 *bubble27 wrote:*   

>   Nn voglio dire niente ma come al solito i poveri Molisani sono sempre gli ultimi in tutto, quindi anche in questo caso siamo stati gli ultimi a riavere l'energia..... 2.40 circa.... dalle 3.....   fate un pò il conto .... lavarsi con l'acqua fredda (nn siamo + ad agosto) , per la depressione mi stavo x leggere OGGI ....

 

Come dico sempre, questione di karma.

----------

## bubble27

 *bsolar wrote:*   

>  *bubble27 wrote:*     Nn voglio dire niente ma come al solito i poveri Molisani sono sempre gli ultimi in tutto, quindi anche in questo caso siamo stati gli ultimi a riavere l'energia..... 2.40 circa.... dalle 3.....   fate un pò il conto .... lavarsi con l'acqua fredda (nn siamo + ad agosto) , per la depressione mi stavo x leggere OGGI .... 
> 
> Come dico sempre, questione di karma.

 

karmaaaaaaa   :Twisted Evil:   ....qui n'altro pò è ci mandano in esilio altro che padania........... ci umiliano sulle pubblicità (4 salti in padella finduzzzz).......... adesso è venuto Sergio Castellitto a girare un film con Penelope Cruz....

----------

## so

Ero appena tornato a casa dopo la notte bianca di Roma, avevo appena acceso il computer e dopo un pò ......... tutto buio

ho detto porca miseria proprio adesso doveva andare via la luce 

 :Smile: 

un saluto a tutti

----------

## bibi[M]

 *hellraiser wrote:*   

> 
> 
> robba che per mettermi dentro a letto ho dovuto usare l accendino...a rischio di incendiare tutta la casa...
> 
> gh...
> ...

 

Stra LOL   :Very Happy: 

/me domani va a comprare una torcia elettrica (e mi sa che non sarà il solo  :Wink:  )

----------

## micron

Io sino andato a dormire verso le 2 lasciando acceso il piccolo serverino.

La mattina mi sono svegliato alle 10 e mi sono reso conto che in camera c'era troppo silenzio  :Laughing: 

Al che mi sono subito chisto: "perchè il pc è spento?!"  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Ho iniziato a ipotizzare i danni più assurdi, specie agli hd (non sono molto sani)...

Incazzato non ho nemmeno provato a riaccenderlo, poi sul cellu ho ricevuto un sms che spiegava l'accaduto... 

Devo proprio decidermi a prendergli un gruppo di continuità :Exclamation: 

----------

## teknux

 *bubble27 wrote:*   

>  i poveri Molisani sono sempre gli ultimi in tutto, quindi anche in questo caso siamo stati gli ultimi a riavere l'energia..... 2.40 circa.... dalle 3.....  fate un pò il conto .... 

 

eheeheh: quartiere EUR, Roma: è tornata alle 17,05 dalle 3. idem per le province di roma. non capisco come sia possibile che solo a pochi chilometri da casa l'hanno riattivata alle 15.30... bah!

saluti,

tek

----------

## stuart

avevo dormito da mezzanotte alle 3, alle 5 dovevo andare a lavorare, ero agitato da far paura perchè non dormivo e........ fuff

và via la luce

meglio, ho detto, così domattina col fischio che ci vado, inps rulez

e invece dopo mezz'ora o poco più è tornata...........

ah, xmule l'ha presa male

2 file da circa 650 mb di cui solo venti mancavano a tutti e due ridotti a due file da 10 mb circa scaricati

e non sò ancora per gli altri

----------

## GabrieleB

Sveglia alle 6 per andare a fare un'immersione a Genova .... sai che figata fare il check di muta, erogatori e attrezzi vari al buio ...  :Smile: 

----------

## JohnT.Clark

Tornato a casa dal lavoro alla mezzanotte e mezza  :Evil or Very Mad:  spento il pc mi son messo subito a letto. Ho preso sonno verso la 1:30 - 2. Dopo neanche un ora che dormo...parte l'antifurto (ma porc.. :Evil or Very Mad:  ), guardo la sveglia...morta, l'unica luce era quella di emergenza che da sulle scale che scendono al piano terra. Scendo a tastoni cerco di infilare la chiave nel coso per togliere il fastidioso rumore, ci riesco, ma con stupore vede che il rumore persiste. Scopro che nn è il mio, sono quelli di tutti i miei vicini...Incazzato come un ape, apro il quadro elettrico e, vedo che l'interruttore è "SU" apro la porta di ingresso guardo fuori, buissssssimo. Se nn fosse stato per le nuvole avrei visto anche i satelliti artificiali a occhio nudo... 

Vabbè, gia abbastanza sull'incaz..cchiato rientro chiudo e ritorno a letto, neanche a tempo per addormentarmi rientra la corrente e la sveglia comincia a suonare a manetta 5:55 mi lavo mi rivesto e parto di nuovo al lavoro... mi metto in macchina: "Che bello almeno nn trovo nessuno" e così è stato, avrò fatto il 2 con la mia golf ( avevo le gomme talmente calde che ci potevi fare il caffè  :Very Happy: ). Ma magicamente a 5 km dall'arrivo...Safety Car.. un maledetto idiota che ha fatto una coda kilometrica con la sua macchina.  5 km in Seconda/terza vi potete immaginare come sono arrivato felice al lavoro ( in ritardo di 1 minuto, tanto per puntualizzare  alle 7:01 così ho perso pure il 1/4 d'ora... )    :Evil or Very Mad: 

MALEDETTO INVENTARIO FISCALE E MALEDETTA ENEL   :Evil or Very Mad: 

che giornata sfigata...   :Laughing: 

A DIMENTICAVO...MALEDETTO IDIOTA... con la Punto la proxima volta se vuoi dormire accosta, nn stare in mezzo alla strada, o almeno usa ste marce, cos'è la Fiat la 4° e la 5° le da come OPTIONAL?

Ehehe scusate lo sfogo   :Mr. Green:   Capitemi  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Sparker

Verona.

Mi sono svegliato alle 6.30, infastidito da un rumore strano: il serbatoio del bagno che rantola per caricarsi (credevo stesse  piovendo)

Alzo gli occhi verso la radiosveglia, penso "non sono (ancora) cosi' cieco da non vedere nemmeno un po' di rosso"

Accendo un paio di volte la abat-jour (che ovviamente non collabora) e penso "ca##o, il server!" (lo avevo lasciato acceso a scaricare la slackware per un amico)

Mi alzo e trovo i miei in cucina con un po' di candele

Ho preso la macchina per vedere fino a dove si estendeva il black-out, ma sono tornato indietro quando ho sentito la radio...

Peccato che alle sette c'era gia' chiaro...

----------

## alexerre

Mi alzo all'1.00 il pc gira tranquillamente..Controllo la porta di casa..Tutto in ordine. Me ne torno a letto.

Mi alzo alla mattina, il PC spento...Ma la luce c'è ore 10.00 ~

Mi gratto la testa...Poi chiama mia suocera  :Evil or Very Mad:   e mi racconta l'accaduto...Guardo i TG   :Shocked: 

Caspita ragazzi...che roba...

----------

## Ginko

 *bsolar wrote:*   

> Uhm... io volevo solo caricare in fretta il portatile... 

 

Fiuuuuu! Allora sei stato tu! Avevo paura che era stato il mio forno... sai volevo farmi una pizza al volo   :Twisted Evil: 

--Gianluca

----------

## shev

 *Ginko wrote:*   

>  sai volevo farmi una pizza al volo  
> 
> 

 

La TuxPizza!!!   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

(per chi non cogliesse l'allusione, faccia un salto sul sito di Ginko, così gli fate fare pure un balzo come accessi  :Wink:  )

----------

## Peach

Dopo un'allegra serata con gli amici, quasi completamente ubriaco mi metto al pc, e quel piccolo barlume di sanità mentale mi consente di mettere mano a gimp e delirare. Quando ovviamente realizzo cosa sto creando e riesco a dargli una forma noto che l'abatjour pulsa un attimo... stavo per dire: "forsce -hic- sciarà meglio scialvare..." che track! salta tutto.

Grazie a dio ho una bella torcia a portata di mano e da lì a scoprire l'inghippo...

Una cosa però nn mi è chiara... sappiamo tutti che l'energia francese viene dalla centrale nucleare Super Phoenix che c'è in Provenza? nn è così distante se proprio vogliamo fare gli anti-nucleare. E nn aggiungo altro per scaramanzia.

 :Razz: 

----------

## paolo

Ma un astemio su questo forum c'è?  :Laughing: 

Paolo

----------

## Peach

cos'è un astemio?

----------

## cerri

Cos'è un forum? (tequila, grazie)

----------

## paolo

Allora per andare controtendenza smetto di bere io!  :Smile: 

Anche perchè ieri ho riniziato con la palestra   :Cool: 

Paolo

----------

## koma

mescolate 1 dito di tequila con 2 dita di malibù uno spruzzo di limone e uno sputo di swepps. Se agitate bene potrete vedere sul fondo del picchiere il mio ritratto  :Smile: 

----------

## MyZelF

 *paolo wrote:*   

> Ma un astemio su questo forum c'è? 
> 
> 

 

Ero a Monaco, all'Oktoberfest: l'alcool mi ha salvato dal blackout...  :Very Happy: 

----------

## darksides

non mi starete mica dicendo che nell'era tecnologica si verificano ancora degli episodi di questo tipo?

Comunque stavo dormendo e pure il mio PC, stranamente quella notte non russava.

----------

## hellraiser

 *bibi[M] wrote:*   

>  *hellraiser wrote:*   
> 
> robba che per mettermi dentro a letto ho dovuto usare l accendino...a rischio di incendiare tutta la casa...
> 
> gh...
> ...

 

me la compri anke a me ?????

----------

## neon

Qui a CT la luce l'hanno attaccata alle 7:30... si ma di sera   :Very Happy:  e voi sareste stati senza luce??? eheh

Io ero a casa di mio fra con la febbre, abbiamo approfittato di un'intera giornata senza luce per invitare 4 amici e farci una giocata a D&D con tanto di candele sul tavolo  :Smile: 

Per il resto credo che al max a casa mia il gruppo di continuità abbia fatto spaventare il gatto...

Ne approfitto per salutare tutti... sono tornato dalle vacanze (prese dal forum)

----------

## Diggs

Ho visto il mio pc fare PUM!   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

